# ka24de cam timing problems



## dnanorton (Dec 8, 2004)

I have a 98 frontier with the ka24de engine. It has the single-row timing chain. I had 2 burnt valves and had to remove the head to fix them. I'm putting it all back together, and I can't get the cam chain to line up like the manual describes. Each cam sprocket has 2 lines/marks, the idler sprocket has one dot, and there are 3 yellow links on the chain. 

1. Anybody know how to line up the marks, or pics/diagrams?
2. Anybody know an easy way to get the chain around all the sprockets?


----------



## dnanorton (Dec 8, 2004)

I found some diagrams online and I lined up the marks like it showed. I hope it works.


----------

